

Dollar Shave Club Punches Gillette Where It Hurts. (In the Marketing Budget) - zachh
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/06/dollar-shave-club-punches-gillette-where-it-hurts-in-the-marketing-budget/

======
SkyMarshal
> _At one point my husband screamed in frustration at the heavens, “ARE THEY
> MAKING RAZOR BLADES OUT OF OIL!?”_

Actually, yes, they are. The plastic parts at least.

